#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-02-02
<Linden940> anyone in here?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-02-05
<dvanstone> anyone awke?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-02-06
<rockcolttumtum> total noob here. tried setting up dual boot ubuntu/win7 and now grub won't run win7. anyone willing to offer advice?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-01-26
<Telendrith> Good morning *s*
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-02-04
<Dave553> anyone on?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-01-31
<chiluk> This channel is the best texas-centric ubuntu channel
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-02-01
<tiwake> heh
